
Show HN: Country flag – Quiz game to identify the flags of different countries - androappgame
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.nad.countryflagquizgame
======
kseistrup
Please tell us why this app needs so many permissions. I don't see why it
would need any permissions. At. All.

~~~
androappgame
No fear about using your private data or something! Kindly go through the
privacy url in the app, since the app is build with the builder they might
need some permissions to show up ads, but the permission won't be allowed by
default, users can able to deny the permission during the request! Enjoy the
game :)

~~~
masonic
One's location and storage contents are inherently private data.

